# Schräge Scanlines als verlauf



## maxik (17. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute

Ich bastle schon seit einigen Tagen an einem Banner für eine HP.
Ich möchte dazu eine weiße, dicke Schrift verwenden die ich mit roten scanlines füllen möchte -> so wie hier die Werbung zu den Steelpads.

Möchte auch den gleichen Effekt haben, aber eben nur mit roten Scanlines

Wie mache ich das

thx für die Hilfe
mfg


----------



## Duddle (17. Juli 2005)

Ich tippe bei dem Beispiel auf einen speziellen Font.

Manuell nachbauen würde ich es einfach ganz normal mit Scanlines, nur eben das Muster nicht gerade sondern schräg anlegen, einfärben, gescheite Ebenenmaske mit Verlauf.


Duddle


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Juli 2005)

Hi du!

Siehe dazu hier (Scanlines):
Eigene Muster in Photoshop

Und hier (Verlauf zur Transparenz):
Transparenter Verlauf Photoshop

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

